# Cheap place to buy metals online?



## Pcmaker

It's hard to navigate through ebay to find exactly what I'm looking for. I live in Las Vegas, NV. What online places sell metals for cheap? square stock specifically. I can buy 1018 round bars all day at my supplier here, but that's the only thing they sell for machining. I wish they had square stock. 

I'm looking to get 1" x 1" x 12" 1018 square stock


----------



## MontanaLon

I too have trouble finding metal locally and online.


----------



## Firstgear

Did you look at McMaster Carr?









						McMaster-Carr
					

McMaster-Carr is the complete source for your plant with over 595,000 products. 98% of products ordered ship from stock and deliver same or next day.




					www.mcmaster.com


----------



## Flyinfool

I often get metal from SpeedyMetals.com or onlinemetals.com.
If I am already getting other hardware and such I will sometimes get metal from McMaster.com
Between the 3 I can never guess which will have the best price, always have to check all 3.

Speedy Metals is semi local for me so I can drive 35 miles to go pick it up if I don't want to wait for shipping.


----------



## Lucky Liverider

Try Travers






						Metalworking Raw Materials | Travers Tool
					

Save time and money and stock up with Travers Tool's raw materials. Select from a wide variety of sizes and styles of aluminum, brass, casting material , cold finish steel, drill rod, ground flats stock, keystock, plastic stock, stainless steel, threaded rods, toolwrap, and wires.




					www.travers.com


----------



## royesses

Onlinemetals.com The shipping adds a lot to the cost. Sign up for their news letter and get a 10% off code every month. The more you buy the larger percent off the next month. Also they have specials giving 20% off many times a year. They ship quick by UPS.

I have no affiliation with them, just a satisfied customer.





						Buy Metal and Plastics at Online Metals | OnlineMetals.com®️
					

With over 21 years of selling metal online, Online Metals offers the best service, selection, and knowledge. Free MTRs, no cut fees, fast shipping!




					www.onlinemetals.com
				




Roy


----------



## Firstgear

Look around their site....with MC you can get cert sheets if required as opposed to a recycle yard you may or may not get exactly what you wanted.  Call around to recycling biz and ask if they get any pieces in.  I found one local to our house in Maine where I can get various pieces of 6061 aluminum.  Prices they charge never makes sense to me....sometimes it $1 a pound and yesterday it was $0.43 a pound.I have given up inquiring because she does look up the pricing....so, I have bought as must as a couple hundred pounds to yesterday it was 128 pounds.  I got a number of 15” discs that were 9/16” thick.  They had a hole in the center and it was threaded.    Sometimes they have extruded pieces such as angles or box sections.  This time I bought a couple of square box sections.  I like the extruded stuff because I find there are more things I can do with it.  Call around,,,,ask a machine shot where they send their scraps and drops.


----------



## Firstgear

Online metals has similar pricing to MC.  Where I live I can order by 3pm online and it’s delivered the next day.  It’s almost too easy!


----------



## davidcarmichael

royesses said:


> Onlinemetals.com The shipping adds a lot to the cost. Sign up for their news letter and get a 10% off code every month. The more you buy the larger percent off the next month. Also they have specials giving 20% off many times a year. They ship quick by UPS.
> 
> I have no affiliation with them, just a satisfied customer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy Metal and Plastics at Online Metals | OnlineMetals.com®️
> 
> 
> With over 21 years of selling metal online, Online Metals offers the best service, selection, and knowledge. Free MTRs, no cut fees, fast shipping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.onlinemetals.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy


onlinemetals.com prices appear to be ludicrous. Or am I hallucinating?


----------



## royesses

davidcarmichael said:


> onlinemetals.com prices appear to be ludicrous. Or am I hallucinating?


Yes they are high compared to what you can get locally in some areas. In my woods the locals are few and don't like to deal with small orders. The last time I purchased locally the prices were even higher. When I lived in California I purchased metals through my company so it was much cheaper.

Roy


----------



## Aukai

I saved this site, but have not used them.









						Stoners Tools and Raw Materials | eBay Stores
					

Stoner Tools and Raw Materials Specializes In METALWORKING TOOLS, ALUMINUM, BRASS, in Round Rod, Flat Bar, Hex bar AT Great Prices.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Aukai

My own link but did not notice Al, and brass only.


----------



## e189552

Might look at discountsteel.com
Just priced 1ft of 1x1 1018
$12 before shipping.


----------



## matthewsx

I used USAMetalOnline recently. Their ebay store is here:






						Security Measure
					






					www.ebay.com
				




I have also purchased from Alro but not online as the shipping does really add to the price.



			Alro Online Store, Buy Metals, Industrial, Plastics Products Online
		


But by far my best supplier is the local machine shop. I developed a relationship with them years ago and they let me search their drops for the piece I need today. No shipping and I usually just throw him a few bucks every few times I visit. They also help me out with jobs I just cant's do at my shop (I don't have a 34" blanchard grinder like they do)

Online shopping is convenient, and when you live in the sticks it's shipping is often cheaper than driving to pick something up. However, if you live in a metro area like Las Vegas it's probably worth your while to seek out the industrial suppliers. Most of them do custom cuts for their customers and end up with tons of off-cuts.

Cheers,

John


----------



## ddickey

Discount Steel has a 27% off now. Use code year27. Expires the 24th.





						Coremark Metals | Metals Hardware Fabrication | Buy Metal Online
					

Online metals supplier for steel plate, tubing, pipe, sheet and more. Production Center locations in Minneapolis, and Fort Worth providing laser cutting, welding, forming and more. Coremark Metals formerly Discount Steel. Buy metals online - aluminum, brass, copper, galvanized, stainless, steel...




					www.discountsteel.com


----------



## Aaron_W

Another one for Online metals dot com when I can't get what I need locally. Shipping adds a lot to the price, particularly with small quantities so it pays to buy in bulk, rather than small project by project. 6 ft lengths seems to be a sweet spot for pricing and shipping.

Hobby Metal Kits is good for small quantities, they sell in 6" and 12" lengths, and ship in USPS flat rate boxes which helps keep the shipping costs low, but again for the best deal on shipping you want to fill the box without going to the next size up.

Hobby Metal Kits LLC 


I have no trouble getting basic shapes (round, square, bar) in machinable aluminum and brass locally, but other shapes (hex bar), and other metals including good machinable steels like 12L14 I need to go online.


----------



## davidcarmichael

Aukai said:


> I saved this site, but have not used them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stoners Tools and Raw Materials | eBay Stores
> 
> 
> Stoner Tools and Raw Materials Specializes In METALWORKING TOOLS, ALUMINUM, BRASS, in Round Rod, Flat Bar, Hex bar AT Great Prices.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


I have used them frequently through Ebay and have generally been pleased with their prices and shipping.


----------



## Nogoingback

Have a look at Metalsupermarket.  They have a store in Las Vegas, so you might avoid shipping with them.  They sell small quantities
and my local store has no minimum, so I often don't wind up spending much for what I need.  I don't think they typically stock as
much material as say, Online Metals, but for more common items they do pretty well.  My local store also sells offcuts by the pound,
especially blocks of aluminum.


----------



## Janderso

I am fabricating some special tools for the guys in the shop. 
I went online to purchase some 4" 6061 Aluminum round stock. 
A 12" piece went from $90 - $114 plus shipping.
I went to our local metals outlet. They had it in stock, cut to length, out the door including tax for $88.
If you can purchase from a local supplier you will be money ahead, in my experience. That darn freight gets in the way every time.
On the other hand, I have purchased some metal products from e-bay and found some decent prices.


----------



## Nogoingback

I've found some very good deals on eBay as well, but it's hit and miss.  I always look there first though.


----------



## Firstgear

Janderso said:


> I am fabricating some special tools for the guys in the shop.
> I went online to purchase some 4" 6061 Aluminum round stock.
> A 12" piece went from $90 - $114 plus shipping.
> I went to our local metals outlet. They had it in stock, cut to length, out the door including tax for $88.
> If you can purchase from a local supplier you will be money ahead, in my experience. That darn freight gets in the way every time.
> On the other hand, I have purchased some metal products from e-bay and found some decent prices.


Not sure what/how you looked and if you needed the full 12”, but a 4” bar, 11-1/2” long shipped on eBay could be had for $66.75









						Aluminum Round Bar Rod 4" Diameter 6061 x 11 1/2"  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Aluminum Round Bar Rod 4" Diameter 6061 x 11 1/2" at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## jdedmon91

Just purchased 5 foot piece of 1 1/4 aluminum at a local supplier. It was $25
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Here is the copy of invoice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Firstgear

jdedmon91 said:


> Just purchased 5 foot piece of 1 1/4 aluminum at a local supplier. It was $25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the copy of invoice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$3.61 per pound.  Most 6061 on eBay goes for $3 to $4 shipped.


----------



## Pcmaker

just called Metals supermarket and they quoted me around $70 for an 8 foot piece of 1018 cold rolled 1" x 1" square stock

Not sure if that's cheap or expensive


----------



## WarrenP

Pcmaker said:


> just called Metals supermarket and they quoted me around $70 for an 8 foot piece of 1018 cold rolled 1" x 1" square stock
> 
> Not sure if that's cheap or expensive



Check a couple others to compare the price...


----------



## Firstgear

Pcmaker said:


> just called Metals supermarket and they quoted me around $70 for an 8 foot piece of 1018 cold rolled 1" x 1" square stock
> 
> Not sure if that's cheap or expensive


If I recall, McMaster Carr had 6 ft. For $66.....but shipping is going to be the deal breaker.  MC has fair shipping rates....they don’t rape and pillage....


----------



## Cadillac STS

I searched “metal supply Las Vegas” and found many results.  One was “Best 18 metal suppliers in Las Vegas”

Instead of finding an online source I would look for a good local place to drive to and pick out what you want. So no shipping and no time delay. 

Find a place that sells used or salvage metal and one that caters to the walk in hobby guy. Not one where the guy starts an invoice first,  you can’t see the metal and they quote for new stuff they will order for you.

Most sizable cities will have someone who buys and sells metal 

Also don’t forget a local place can cut to approximate dimensions for you to get close for machining saving you from having to cut it.


----------



## Pcmaker

All the metal suppliers in Las Vegas that I've talked to, except for Metals Supermarket, sell generally structural type metals like angle iron, I beams, and square tubing, etc.. I'm glad someone here mentioned Metals Supermarket.


----------



## Janderso

Firstgear said:


> Not sure what/how you looked and if you needed the full 12”, but a 4” bar, 11-1/2” long shipped on eBay could be had for $66.75
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aluminum Round Bar Rod 4" Diameter 6061 x 11 1/2"  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Aluminum Round Bar Rod 4" Diameter 6061 x 11 1/2" at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com



Wow, good job!
That’s a good deal.


----------



## Janderso

Do you ever wonder if you get the product, as advertised?
Is it 6061? How can you tell?
Cut offs are scrap, it should be a reduced price


----------



## royesses

I just checked online metals. 8 foot 1"x1" square 1018 = 96.0" - $75.77 ea.  then with the discount @10% would be at $68.19 plus shipping. I don't know how much shipping would cost. Just to compare to your metals super market quote.

Roy


----------



## Winegrower

Seems like we should be normalizing to $/pound to really understand the bargain/ripoff factor.


----------



## Aaron_W

Janderso said:


> Do you ever wonder if you get the product, as advertised?
> Is it 6061? How can you tell?
> Cut offs are scrap, it should be a reduced price



My local supplier sells all the miscuts and left over ends at scrap prices $0.50 / lb on steel, aluminum and stainless around $2.00/lb I've picked up some decent deals, got a nice 2x3 foot piece of 1/2 steel for $30 that I'm using with a couple saw horses as my temporary welding table. Sometimes they don't even charge for smaller stuff, they just want it gone.


----------



## 1911man

I've bought from Online Metals, Speedy, and Stock Car Steel (https://stockcarsteel.com/) before. Online Metals is typically the higher of the three (end cost to me). Next project, I'll look to use Yarde Metals (https://www.yarde.com/) since there's a location <3 miles from where I live.  Oddly enough, check out Amazon for items. You can sometimes find stock that you need at a good enough price to make it worth it. Especially if you have a prime membership. 

A project I'm starting to plan/gather supplies for is a power hammer. I already have what I can use for a base place (1/2" AR400) so I need to start gathering the rest. Or I'll use that AR400 plate for something else.


----------



## Pcmaker

I'm going to Metals Supermarket on Monday. Looks like they have 12L14, too. They're on the other side of town, so I gotta get what I wanna get while I'm there. I'm already looking to get some 1" x 1" 1018 square bar. Maybe 3/4" and 1/2" too. 

Is 12L14 pretty strong, comparable to 1018 CR? How about 1215? I'm kinda weary about the lead content on the 12L14...


----------



## MontanaLon

Pcmaker said:


> Is 12L14 pretty strong, comparable to 1018 CR? How about 1215? I'm kinda weary about the lead content on the 12L14...


Adding lead doesn't affect the strength of the steel. 

The lead in steel is not harmful as it is not in a soluble form. I wouldn't suck on the parts or the chips but that goes for any chips and parts.


----------



## TakeDeadAim

Metal supermarkets is most likely your best source there for small quantities.  Going across town is not that bad.  Some places I have lived it was over an hour drive.  Best advice I can give is plan your projects well


----------



## Pcmaker

Just got back from Metal supermarkets. I got 4 foot long pieces of 1/2" x 1/2", 3/4" x 3/4", 1" x 1" squares  and a 14" square 2" x 2" square 1018 cold rolled for $122


----------

